
Bithacks - dlsym
http://www.graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html
======
guardian5x
Previous occurances on hacker news:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026879)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2570269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2570269)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3452408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3452408)

and some more..

I counted 19 times so far

